# Filling forms 80, 1221 electronically



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

It says use a Pen, but I filled them using Acrobat reader and printed them ..... then I will sign, scan and send back. Is this acceptable? Anyone did it and it went through OR was rejected?

My handwriting sucks big time


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> It says use a Pen, but I filled them using Acrobat reader and printed them ..... then I will sign, scan and send back. Is this acceptable? Anyone did it and it went through OR was rejected?
> 
> My handwriting sucks big time


This is the RIGHT way to do it


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prseeker said:


> This is the RIGHT way to do it


this = electronically or in handwriting?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Electronically


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I have same question.

I have downloaded the soft copy of the form from Skillselect.

Does it have to be:
1. Filled out on computer then printed, signed by pen for uploading

OR

2. Printed out, manually filled by pen, signed for uploading 

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Download->Fill it On Computer -> Print->Sign->Scan->Upload -> Have Beer


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great to see Prseeker and Lovestosmack help back to back the OP and all others here, like many people do 

PRSEEKER- Your favorite quote : " My brother from different mother"  lol hehe Nobody forgets your phrase here I think  lol and of course, your GREAT sense of humor that gives tickling effect hehe.. especially beer always you say  lol :brick::sad:

Cheers guys.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Great to see Prseeker and Lovestosmack help back to back the OP and all others here, like many people do
> 
> PRSEEKER- Your favorite quote : " My brother from different mother"  lol hehe Nobody forgets your phrase here I think  lol and of course, your GREAT sense of humor that gives tickling effect hehe.. especially beer always you say  lol :brick::sad:
> 
> Cheers guys.


Hi jre05 , 

How are you my brother from different brother  . I swear to god it was just yesterday , I saw your post on 189 190 Visa thread and was thinking that this guy got his visa long back and he is still hanging around to help people , amazing!!

You , Ratnesh and some other guys are my inspiration for mentality "Pay it Forward" 
When do you plan to make your initial entry ? 

Regards 
PD


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi jre05 ,
> 
> How are you my brother from different brother  . I swear to god it was just yesterday , I saw your post on 189 190 Visa thread and was thinking that this guy got his visa long back and he is still hanging around to help people , amazing!!
> 
> ...


lol  Now you endorse me too much lol. Yes, I am a little like you, love to help others as always  I am fine by god's grace and hope you too fine with your favorite Beer's grace 

Well yes, myself, Ratnesh and Imran got visa on same day, you still remember, honored  

I plan to permanently move in this Aug 2014. A lot of things going on in my professional and personal life, really do not know what to write lol. But surely, will write my experience with time, close to my flying dates or so.

I wish you speedy grant, cheers.

BR,
JR


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> lol  Now you endorse me too much lol. Yes, I am a little like you, love to help others as always  I am fine by god's grace and hope you too fine with your favorite Beer's grace
> 
> Well yes, myself, Ratnesh and Imran got visa on same day, you still remember, honored
> 
> ...


Some brotherly bonding going on !! Glad to see people from different cultures and countries can come together and appreciate each other genuinely and selflessly !!

Keep the spirits high brother's !!

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Some brotherly bonding going on !! Glad to see people from different cultures and countries can come together and appreciate each other genuinely and selflessly !!
> 
> Keep the spirits high brother's !!
> 
> ...


Completely agree Santosh 

Only community where you can find everyone blended with each other irrespective any cultural differences, and thus, seeing all these, it would inspire everyone to be involved 

Kudos to all.


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

I think this thread could be the best place to get guidance on how to fill the form 80 ..

1. I see sometimes people recommending - Fill up the complete form on PDF electronically ( not the sign ) - take a print out of all 18 pages - sign using pen the last but one page which asks for a signature ( page 17 i think ) - then scan all 18 pages and upload them back as pdf

The downside of this way is :
if you notice any change - you have to take print out and scan that page again
size of 18 files in a pdf - to keep it under 5 mb requires some compression - might degrade scan quality

2. Fill the complete form digitally - and then digitally sign the form ( I am yet to see this pdffill thingy ... ) and then upload


3. I am thinking of a middle ground - in case step 2 is unacceptable, I hope not, but , only print page 17 which requires my sign using a pen, then scan it and replace it in the form 80 ( using trial acrobat professional ). This form 80 has digitally filled 17 pages and 1 page which has been scanned after prnt out and upload... 

What do you think ?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rahulsquirk said:


> I think this thread could be the best place to get guidance on how to fill the form 80 ..
> 
> 1. I see sometimes people recommending - Fill up the complete form on PDF electronically ( not the sign ) - take a print out of all 18 pages - sign using pen the last but one page which asks for a signature ( page 17 i think ) - then scan all 18 pages and upload them back as pdf
> 
> ...



Option 3 is the right way of doing it.


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Mithung.
I have done a bit different... I have taken the. Signature image and then digitally signed the PDF. That locked the PDF with my sign. Should work fine I think. Let's wait.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rahulsquirk said:


> Thanks Mithung.
> I have done a bit different... I have taken the. Signature image and then digitally signed the PDF. That locked the PDF with my sign. Should work fine I think. Let's wait.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You mean to say you inserted your signature as an image. Digital signatures are totally different. Even I thought of doing this, but anybody with adobe pro could tamper your signature.


----------



## blackstarzes (Mar 28, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> It says use a Pen, but I filled them using Acrobat reader and printed them ..... then I will sign, scan and send back. Is this acceptable? Anyone did it and it went through OR was rejected?
> 
> My handwriting sucks big time


I filled it in electronically, printed, signed, scanned and uploaded. Direct grant


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have filled it electronically and added my digital signature and uploaded. Got my visa......so digital signature is also acceptable....


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I filled form 80 using foxit editor but getting one weird issue. While trying to take the print out of form 80, the page footer "© COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA, 2015 80 (Design date 10/15) - Page XX" line is completely missing from the pages even though the page settings of the printer are proper. 
It is quite a silly issue but any pointer will be of great help.
Thanks
Kalyani


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filled form 80 using foxit editor but getting one weird issue. While trying to take the print out of form 80, the page footer "© COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA, 2015 80 (Design date 10/15) - Page XX" line is completely missing from the pages even though the page settings of the printer are proper.
> It is quite a silly issue but any pointer will be of great help.
> ...


Issue solved. Observed with Foxit editor. OK with Adobe


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

Mithung said:


> You mean to say you inserted your signature as an image. Digital signatures are totally different. Even I thought of doing this, but anybody with adobe pro could tamper your signature.


Dear Mithung, 
This works just fine. I have received my grant today.  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rahulsquirk said:


> Dear Mithung,
> This works just fine. I have received my grant today.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate ! Wish you all the very best


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

is any one still here i need some help ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> is any one still here i need some help ?




Please update your query?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

*Form 80 Electronic filling - date format issue*

Guys,

I tried filling form 80 electronically but what happens is the date what I enter overlaps with the date separator what they have in the form, so it looks as if the date I entered as been stricken out. Is that fine ? Did you guys face the same issue ? I have attached screenshot for your reference. Thanks in advance ??

Regards
Naveen


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NaWin said:


> Guys,
> 
> I tried filling form 80 electronically but what happens is the date what I enter overlaps with the date separator what they have in the form, so it looks as if the date I entered as been stricken out. Is that fine ? Did you guys face the same issue ? I have attached screenshot for your reference. Thanks in advance ??
> 
> ...


It didn't happen to me. try input : 03-02-2010 or 03/02/2010

Also, try Print the Form in pdf and see if it is still there. if not in printing, then it's fine.


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It didn't happen to me. try input : 03-02-2010 or 03/02/2010
> 
> Also, try Print the Form in pdf and see if it is still there. if not in printing, then it's fine.


I tried it but its still there. What editor did you use to fill? also Mac or Windows ?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

NaWin said:


> Guys,
> 
> I tried filling form 80 electronically but what happens is the date what I enter overlaps with the date separator what they have in the form, so it looks as if the date I entered as been stricken out. Is that fine ? Did you guys face the same issue ? I have attached screenshot for your reference. Thanks in advance ??
> 
> ...


Try this; <date><space><month><space><year>

eg. put 27 JUL 2016

then click on some other cell, and this will correct itself automatically. I just did like this.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NaWin said:


> I tried it but its still there. What editor did you use to fill? also Mac or Windows ?


I used Foxit Reader and Windows. Maybe try that one.


----------

